# If oil gets on my artificial reef will it die? Will BP pay for that?



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Paid good money for reefs. what would oil do to them?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Just a guess... video would help.

Then, what "loss" did you suffer? A single fisherman catches fewer fish on a site or two?

I'd bet it'd be a "class action claim" sorta thing whereif you "WIN" itmeans BP puts out plenty of extra reef material.

If I were on a jury I'd vote for that.

JMHO,

Jim


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah, I am pretty sure you'd have to show a before and after and, assuming the system recovers, your reef will attract fish again at some point so it's not exactly a total loss.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

bfish said:


> Paid good money for reefs. what would oil do to them?


 Just a question, do you have these reefs insured? If so what catasrophic events are they covered for? And... is fire amoung the malodies covered on your premium? 
Just kiddin about that. But I will say this, if you wanted to keep those reefs safe, why did you deposit them into the Gulf of Mexico?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Before they would cover it you would have to show records of loss of income from it or from commercial fishing. Plus there is no way Oil is going to effect a reef on the bottom of the Gulf. If you were commercial they would have already been paying you for your loss.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Post the location and some of us will check on them for you every now and then..............................:whistling:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Good luck with those numbers Snagged. :laughing:


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Post the location and some of us will check on them for you every now and then..............................:whistling:


CORRECTION.... Do not post the #'s. PM them to me. I happen to be a self proclaimed, original artificial, artificial reef claims adjuster.

I will get to the bottom of your reef!


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

jim t said:


> Just a guess... video would help.
> 
> Then, what "loss" did you suffer? A single fisherman catches fewer fish on a site or two?
> 
> ...


 That right there is an excellent suggestion!


----------

